# Decided on the Withlacoochee River



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Heading down in a week. Probably target bass and crappie.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Nice specks. I grew up fishing that river and I was down there last week myself. Great weather and fun fishing too!


----------

